
Ask HN: What are the best books you've read this year? - cprayingmantis
Doesn&#x27;t have to be published this year, just that you&#x27;ve read it this year.<p>I&#x27;m a little late to the game but I read: Lean Startup by Eric Ries and it really changed my understanding of how a startup should work. Also read the Expanse Series by James S.A. Corey and really enjoyed the cosmic horror aspects of the series.
======
mtmail
"Ask HN: Best books you've read in 2019?"
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21512415](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21512415)

"Ask HN: What book(s) had the most impact for you in 2019?"
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21677320](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21677320)

